# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Revista inform@cción AGRARIA: "La publicación de la agricultura peruana"

## Bruno Cillóniz

Se trata de una revista especializada en temas agropecuarios, realizada por _inform@cción_, que sale mensualmente y que se distribuye en Lima y en las principales provincias del Perú, desde hace ya más de 7 años.  
En la revista se publica información diversa y útil para el agricultor peruano. 
En cada una de sus ediciones, nuestros lectores pueden encontrar información profesional referente al sector, como por ejemplo, notas de prensa, artículos de clima, temas de carácter legal, e información de mercados, para mantener al agricultor peruano bien informado acerca de las noticias agronómicas que suceden en el sector. 
Se trata de un producto consolidado que cuenta con una cartera de empresas anunciantes involucradas en el sector agropecuario. Entre las principales empresas anunciantes tenemos a: *INTERBANK, MISTI, FERTITEC, STOLLER, SYNGENTA, BAYER, FERREYROS, PRODAC, SQM*, entre otras. 
La invitación es para que se suscriban a la revista, o para que anuncien en este medio, que apunta directamente al segmento dedicado a la agricultura en nuestro país. 
Por eso, si lo que quiere es estar bien informado acerca de lo último concerniente a la agricultura nacional; o si lo que quiere es llegar con su mensaje a un número importante de agricultores peruanos, no deje de contar con el apoyo de la Revista *inform@cción** AGRARIA:*  *"La publicación de la agricultura peruana"*   _* Costo de Suscripción:_ _En Lima_ _S/. 25.00 (inc IGV)_ _En Provincias_ *S/. 25.00 (inc IGV)*  ** Si desea anunciar en la siguiente edición de la revista, porfavor comuníquese conmigo a través del foro, o al teléfono 241-4422; o escríbanme a los siguientes correos: bc.inform@ccion.com.pe / bcilloniz@agroforum.pe*   
SaludosTemas similares: "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" Conferencia Magistral: " "El futuro de la agricultura peruana y su competitividad" Robaron equipos de Topografía en "La Agraria"

----------

